# Wallaby castings at last



## fltenwheeler (Nov 29, 2012)

Hi All

After looking for year, I finally found a set of virgin Wallaby castings on eBay. And as an added bonus it has the gears and other parts. I know I could have purchased the items from Hemingway, but the shipping to the USA added to the cost. How all I need is to finish some of the other projects I am in the middle of.

Tim


----------



## metalmad (Nov 29, 2012)

Nice Score Mate 
It will be great to watch all three of the new Wallabys take shape.
Pete


----------

